# Vitamins and Supplements?



## TeguNovice (Jun 11, 2011)

I've found a nice 4x2 enclosure for the baby tegu I'm getting later this year so now I'm going to be buying the rest of the supplies soon. I was reading the Tegu caresheet and I saw where it says the Zoo Med Repti Calcium without D3 is recommend by Varnyard. My question is will I still need the Zoo Med Repti calcium with D3 and Repti calcium multivitamins? I will be using a 100 watt powersun for heat and light if that helps.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jun 11, 2011)

No d3 needed, your providing uvb light and a supplemented diet with calcium without d3, d3 was designed to substitute for uv lighting and if you've seen Varnyard videos you know it pretty much can't. Add calcium to everything that's not whole prey (i.e ground meats), dust your insects as we'll. Your fruits and rodents are the only things that will not require dusting. And yes you can use a multivitamin, but only around ounce or twice a week, the rest of the time just use without d3. 

I've done my research !

Oh and in a 4x2 you may need a little extra heat... how about a 160watt ?


----------



## james.w (Jun 11, 2011)

A 100W should be ok depending on what the height of the cage is, what it is made of, and what the ambient room temps are. It is much easier to add another heat source if needed rather than try and reduce the temps if the 160W is too much.


----------



## TeguNovice (Jun 11, 2011)

The enclosure is about 17 inches tall and is glass.


----------



## james.w (Jun 11, 2011)

As far as vitamins and supplements. All I use is the ZooMed w/o D3 calcium. I don't use any other vitamins or supplements, doesn't mean you can't though. 

Is it an aquarium style tank with screen top or sliding doors?


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jun 11, 2011)

TeguNovice said:


> The enclosure is about 17 inches tall and is glass.



Oh i assumed you had a 4x2x2,a 100watt should be cool in yours.


I read its easy to overdose on D3 so be careful if you do use it.


----------



## TeguNovice (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks guys  . I believe it has a front opening door because it's custom made.


----------



## jumper123 (Jun 20, 2011)

A lot of people use repcal and not zoomed. My vet actually told me to throw out my zoo med repti cal. It's in the oyster shell calcium thread. Take a look.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 25, 2011)

I dust with zoo med repti cal thats it.actually zoo med repti alcium is recommended because it does not contain oyster shell read the vanyard care sheet.

without d3.


----------

